# Looking for 1911 style pistol with these features



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking for a 1911 style pistol with the following features.

1) I highly prefer that it be .40 S&W caliber.

2) I would like it to have 5 to 6 inch barrel.

3) I Want it to have a *target quality trigger*, i.e. one that does not have a long pull length to get the gun to fire. In other words, when I put my finger on the trigger and put the proper amount of force on the trigger, I want the gun to go off without me pulling the gun off target because the trigger travel is so long. I want a gun that has a trigger similar to my current Kimber 22 target pistol, that has a full bodied trigger instead of just a slender trigger spur that normally has a long amount of travel.

4) I want the gun to be very simple to disassemble and re-assemble, i.e. no little spring loaded buttons, knobs, levers, etc. that would require the owner to have about 3 to 4 hands in order to take it apart and put it back together, as is required by the Kimber 22 target pistol that I currently own.

I want something that can be taken apart and put back together as simply as the Bersa Mini-FireStorm 9mm that I currently own. I think I could probably take it apart and put it back together with my eyes closed if I had to.

Does any one make a pistol that meets these requirements. I have searched and searched and the only one that I have been able to find that meets *ALL* of these requirements, is the STI Technologies Executive model. But I would like to see if I can find something a little more affordable than the approx. $2,500 asking price for the STI Executive.

Thanks.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You have some high expectations on those features. I don't understand specifying .40 cal vs. .45 ACP. This stipulation will greatly limit your choices and add a premium to the cost. Additionally, you are simply not going to find a 1911 that disassembles and reassembles as easy as your Bersa. Take down levers and spring bushings are simply a part of 1911 ownership. You are probably on the right track looking at STI but their lower cost models all disassemble like a standard 1911.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What's the big deal to taking a 1911 apart? Why a .40cal and not a .45cal? That will just make it cost more.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> What's the big deal to taking a 1911 apart? Why a .40cal and not a .45cal? That will just make it cost more.


Say ya right there.
To me a 1911 is easy to take down. A gov frame 1911 is 5", has a low travel trigger,can be bought in about any caliber (though that usually does effect cost).

I just don't see a reason to find a "1911 Like" pistol when a 1911 is there to fill that gap.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Baldy said:


> What's the big deal to taking a 1911 apart? Why a .40cal and not a .45cal? That will just make it cost more.


Have you ever tried to take a Kimber 22 target pistol apart and put back together. If not, try it some time and it won't take you very long to find out. You will be saying some choice words before you are finished.

For me at least, the 45 has just TOO much recoil and is too loud, even when wearing hearing protection.

Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bull Barrel 1911 is the easiest to take down. But, with all your requirements - you are going to have to get a custom. The Springfield Custom shop can build you one, but U are looking at around $2k. Nighthawk can build you a bull barrel 40 cal as well. But that is a little more.

May want to check out Fusion Firearms. He'll be the cheapest. Maybe $1500.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not taken a Kimber 22 target down but if I remember right it is a 1911 frame pistol isn't it? Some full length guide rod 1911's can get a little more tricky than the ones with the short guide rod but with a little practice it's not too bad. As I've said I'm not a big Kimber fan but I wouldn't think they made it harder to break it down. 

As stated, 1911 frame pistols can be got in any caliber but they seem to sell higher. Maybe if you want something that breaks down almost effortlessly maybe a Glock? A Glock is about the easiest to take down I've ever seen. Sig Sauers are easy to take down too but then the trigger travel issue with a Sig or Glock might not be what you want.

Para Ord makes some 1911 type pistols that come apart pretty easy but then again the 1911 might not be what you want.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I been thinking about getting a Fusion slide for a custom build project I want to get started one. I have talked to a couple people from Fusion and I really like what they are doing.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm...

Have you fired a full sized (5") 1911 in .45ACP?

I'm 5'8" 165lbs and have no problem firing a Springfield Loaded 1911 with full load 230gr Federal FMJ's........one handed. I do double up on the ear protection, but I would do that with any centerfire anyway.

Every feature you want is readily available in off the shelf 1911's...... in .45ACP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I been thinking about getting a Fusion slide for a custom build project I want to get started one. I have talked to a couple people from Fusion and I really like what they are doing.


I was tempted to go with them - but a build I got a quote on was $2k - I just don't have enough faith in them yet for a $2k gun. I was told by many that while their guns are nice, they aren't at the Nighthawk level, and when you hit $2k and beyond, I didn't feel comfortable to pay that much.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

wpshooter said:


> For me at least, the 45 has just TOO much recoil and is too loud, even when wearing hearing protection.


IMHO the .40 has every bit as much of a recoil kick than a .45. As to the issue with noise, I've never seen actual decibel readings but I shoot a lot of .40 and .45 and they are equally loud. I use a set of plugs with a set of muffs over top. With the difference in price between the .40 and .45 you can invest in a set of $100 noise canceling earmuffs and still come out ahead. I do understand the burden of 1911 disassembly but it really it only seems bad when you compare it to a Glock or similar poly gun. I've never taken down a Kimber 22 but I have 2 Kimber 1911's and manage to disassemble and clean them every 2 -3 months without too much fanfare.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Para makes two 1911 style 9mm pistols that you might take a look at one is a 5" high capacity and the other is a 4.25" single stack.
http://www.para-usa.com/index.php


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> I was tempted to go with them - but a build I got a quote on was $2k - I just don't have enough faith in them yet for a $2k gun. I was told by many that while their guns are nice, they aren't at the Nighthawk level, and when you hit $2k and beyond, I didn't feel comfortable to pay that much.


True there!. I'm thinking about getting just the slide itself. I'll buy what I don't already have to build the rest. I have a frame I'm wanting to work with. Thing is I was looking at the 6" long slide and I can't get them to settle on what it will cost with the serrate in front and back. They have them on back only but have gave me 2 different prices about the front ones.

I don't know..It's just a project in my head for now anyway. I have nothing but time to figure out how to make it real..heh


----------

